# Radiohead - Daydreaming , Track Review



## Helios276 (Jul 1, 2016)

This track comes off like it would be placed on amnesiac, and reminds me somewhat of pyramid song this track starts off with some delay, and with a very somber piano, with layers of sounds. As soon as the song hits the 3 minute mark the song takes a turn , the piano rhythm is changed to a basic arpeggio, and there are strings near the end , and there is back masking at the end saying " Half of my love, Half of my life" to signal , Thom Yorke's time with his wife before he later divorced her. I would definitely recommend this track. ( This is my first track review I've ever done so it sucks, let me know in the comments how I can improve) Enjoy!


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 6, 2016)

For me, it's the kind of song that can be very heart-wrenching and emotional if you know the context behind it, but on its own, it's more an ordinary, slightly sappy ballad that wouldn't be out of place in "token sad moment" of some generic TV drama. Just my opinion, though. I sorta disliked "A Moon Shaped Pool" in general, to be honest - aside from "Burn The Witch" and "Identikit", I didn't find anything good for me on the album. This probably has to do with the fact that Radiohead makes this kind of lonely, melancholic music for decades, and now it just feels like they do it because they're mastered the niche, rather than making it from the heart and having a message to deliver. How many songs about alienation and loneliness can you write before it starts to look like you're not doing that because you're lonely and alienated, after all?
BTW, fun fact - half of Tom's life, aside of marriage, is exactly how long he plays with Radiohead. Considering "We're happy to serve you" part, this may also be the part of song's message.


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 6, 2016)

Well that was confusing


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 6, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> For me, it's the kind of song that can be very heart-wrenching and emotional if you know the context behind it, but on its own, it's more an ordinary, slightly sappy ballad that wouldn't be out of place in "token sad moment" of some generic TV drama. Just my opinion, though. I sorta disliked "A Moon Shaped Pool" in general, to be honest - aside from "Burn The Witch" and "Identikit", I didn't find anything good for me on the album. This probably has to do with the fact that Radiohead makes this kind of lonely, melancholic music for decades, and now it just feels like they do it because they're mastered the niche, rather than making it from the heart and having a message to deliver. How many songs about alienation and loneliness can you write before it starts to look like you're not doing that because you're lonely and alienated, after all?
> BTW, fun fact - half of Tom's life, aside of marriage, is exactly how long he plays with Radiohead. Considering "We're happy to serve you" part, this may also be the part of song's message.


did I do ok on the song review or did I fail miserably?


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 6, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> For me, it's the kind of song that can be very heart-wrenching and emotional if you know the context behind it, but on its own, it's more an ordinary, slightly sappy ballad that wouldn't be out of place in "token sad moment" of some generic TV drama. Just my opinion, though. I sorta disliked "A Moon Shaped Pool" in general, to be honest - aside from "Burn The Witch" and "Identikit", I didn't find anything good for me on the album. This probably has to do with the fact that Radiohead makes this kind of lonely, melancholic music for decades, and now it just feels like they do it because they're mastered the niche, rather than making it from the heart and having a message to deliver. How many songs about alienation and loneliness can you write before it starts to look like you're not doing that because you're lonely and alienated, after all?
> BTW, fun fact - half of Tom's life, aside of marriage, is exactly how long he plays with Radiohead. Considering "We're happy to serve you" part, this may also be the part of song's message.


I enjoyed most of a moon shaped pool but i'm still trying to get into ful stop.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hair_Everywhere said:


> Well that was confusing


sorry it was my first song review, and the song was rather complex.


----------

